# how big for truck



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ive seen some guys run around with v box salters in there pickup truck. i have also seen one ton dump trucks with the same salter in the bed. how much do one of those salters weight loaded with salt?? i got poped once by the DOT for being over weight dont really wanna do that again. anybody else have a vbox in there pick up truck??


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i have v boxes in all my pickups, in the 2 x 2500 short beds i have 7footers and the one 3500 long bed i have an eight footer..same size as my one ton stake beds . the 2 x7 footers don't have any side boards to extend the capacity.with my bucket the 7ft COULD hold about 3to 31/2 scoops but i tell the guys to only put in a little over 2 scoops. 3 scoops really squats the truck


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i have a snowex 8000 it wieghs about 500# empty and i get about 1.25-1.5 ton at a time so total weight would be about 2700-3000# loaded. i would not put one in a 1500 series truck but in your 2500 you should be ok.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a Downeaster SS about 800# in a F-350 I put 1.5 ton salt Monday. Could not even tell I had that much, however the DOT scares the heck out of me because they have been lingering around during daylight hours stopping everything with more than 2 axles. Between the plow and a load of salt ( even 1 ton of salt) I am over my GVWR.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

we have a curtis 1.7 yard stainless vbox in the back of our 99, 3500, reg. cab, just put timbrens in the rear, its sits level and we've never had a problem. I think most of the guys that get popped have the truck sagging alot so cops get suspicious....i don't know, we've never had problems


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Trucks get overloaded way quicker than a lot of people think.

Look at the door jam at the sticker. Subtract the curb weight from the GVWR, whatever is left will tell you how much more weight your truck will hold.

Regular cabs have a lower curb weight than an ext cab so they can carry more.

For example:

'08 2500HD Reg cab: Curb weight: 5,554 lbs. GVWR: 9,200 Weight left: 3,646 lbs
'08 2500HD Ext cab: Curb weight: 6,006 lbs. GVWR: 9,200 Weight left: 3,194 lbs.

'08 F350 SRW Reg cab: Curb weight: 6,168 lbs. GVWR: 10,100 Weight left: 3,932 lbs
'08 F350 SRW Ext cab : Curb weight: 6,413 lbs. GVWR: 10,200 Weight left: 3,787 lbs.

'08 F350 DRW Reg cab: Curb weight: 6,585 lbs. GVWR: 12,000 Weight left: 5,415 lbs.

So as you can see a 2500 ext cab is almost to it's GVWR with only a plow and v-box - not to mention salt.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

xtreem3d;446405 said:


> i have v boxes in all my pickups, in the 2 x 2500 short beds i have 7footers and the one 3500 long bed i have an eight footer..same size as my one ton stake beds . the 2 x7 footers don't have any side boards to extend the capacity.with my bucket the 7ft COULD hold about 3to 31/2 scoops but i tell the guys to only put in a little over 2 scoops. 3 scoops really squats the truck


Scoop from what? skid steer, loader?

We have an F350 stake truck that we use for salting, we take the steak pockets off so its just the flat bed, last year we ran the truck over a scale at one of the properties and it weighed about 7500lbs, thats truck, salter, & about 2 yards of salt. It has a capacity of 3 so it is heavyer when we first fill it.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

scoop is from an s250 bobcat


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;446867 said:


> Trucks get overloaded way quicker than a lot of people think.
> 
> Look at the door jam at the sticker. Subtract the curb weight from the GVWR, whatever is left will tell you how much more weight your truck will hold.
> 
> ...


WOW! what woud YOU do without a sticker?, someday you'll learn that common sence means more than an engineers CYA ingorance. but than again idonno


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;447280 said:


> WOW! what woud YOU do without a sticker?, someday you'll learn that common sence means more than an engineers CYA ingorance. but than again idonno


I doubt i will ever know as much as you. For know i will have to settle to following the manufacturers recommendations, not to mention the law. That seems like common sense to me.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;447280 said:


> WOW! what woud YOU do without a sticker?, someday you'll learn that common sence means more than an engineers CYA ingorance. but than again idonno


Yea, like if you add one more lb over the sticker, it will fail


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

actually yea - if they tested you and you were over, you would fail! What, do you think the trooper would give you a wink and send you on your way? lol

If you plan on regularly overloading your truck then you should probably just get the right size truck and not be driving around everywhere overloaded like a toolbag.

The manufacturers don't pull these ratings out of their asses.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cjasonbr;447410 said:


> The manufacturers don't pull these ratings out of their asses.


Dang, I guessed wrong apparently. 

So what happens if you have a 1/2 ton with hd 3/4 or 1 ton suspension like my truck has?


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I agree with Powerjoke. What about having a 800 lbs cap. on a tailgate salt spreader not even counting the salt. Most hitches/receivers have 500lbs on them.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

> Dang, I guessed wrong apparently.
> 
> So what happens if you have a 1/2 ton with hd 3/4 or 1 ton suspension like my truck has?


Suspension is one thing. How about the rearend?? 3/4 and 1 tons have bigger rearends in them. Better cooling and Bigger trans"4L80" in newer chevys 97< to 00 I think.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Mark13;447418 said:


> Dang, I guessed wrong apparently.
> 
> So what happens if you have a 1/2 ton with hd 3/4 or 1 ton suspension like my truck has?


If your over your GVWR then you're over the GVWR. Doesn't matter if you have a Mack truck suspension.

Besides, when you register your truck you have to pay per 1000 lbs of your registered vehicle weight. Like my trucks have a GVWR of about 9300 +/- but i registered them for like 8k i think, cause it was cheaper and i don't carry that much.

Anyways, they only give you the option of legally registering your vehicle to carry what the GVWR is. So your vehicle is actually registered to be able to carry a certain load on public roads.

It's not just a sticker on the door jam, it's the way the vehicle is registered too.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i got poped once this year already for being over loaded. i was just wondering what the weight was to see if i go this route with my 2500hd if id get in trouble again:realmad:


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

CJASON I have a 1/2 ton with 10,000lbs plates on them this way if I do get pulled over and get yanked across the scales they can't give me a ticket for illegal registration. I don't agree with you as far as being able to only register your veh for the gvw that may be true in your part of the country however that is not true all over.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

In Michigan its 25 cents per lb over the gvw. Now when you get a $2500 ticket just tell the officer that you have "bigger" plate GVW and better suspension. Im sure he will just rip up that ticket

payup


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

rjfetz1;446645 said:


> I have a Downeaster SS about 800# in a F-350 I put 1.5 ton salt Monday. Could not even tell I had that much, however the DOT scares the heck out of me because they have been lingering around during daylight hours stopping everything with more than 2 axles. Between the plow and a load of salt ( even 1 ton of salt) I am over my GVWR.


My thoughts exactly. Around here they wont mess with you unless they see the rear end sagging and the front tires skimming the pavement.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

In Indiana I am not saying that you won't get an over weight ticket however by having the bigger plate the officer will not be able to give a ticket for an illegal registration (i.e. you have a 7,000lb plate and tip the scales at 9,000lb)


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

dfdsuperduty;447513 said:


> CJASON I have a 1/2 ton with 10,000lbs plates on them this way if I do get pulled over and get yanked across the scales they can't give me a ticket for illegal registration. I don't agree with you as far as being able to only register your veh for the gvw that may be true in your part of the country however that is not true all over.


If you say so. Your reasoning is about as good as Powerjoke and Snowplower.

They have none! lol

If your half ton weighs 5 tons then you're a moron. Good luck.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

You can register for what ever weight you want in MA, if your pulled over and weighed you can not be over your axle ratings no matter what your reg says on it.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Joe D;447962 said:


> You can register for what ever weight you want in MA, if your pulled over and weighed you can not be over your axle ratings no matter what your reg says on it.


I don't think they're supposed to anyways. When you first register a truck it shows on the title what the GVWR is. From then on it shows on the registration what the GVWR is, along with what your registered weight.

But you're right in the respect that meeting the GVWR is only half the battle. You also have to disperse the load correctly so that you don't exceed the axle ratings. The axle ratings are also displayed on the door jam sticker for those that don't know.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

onsite put a snow ex in it and you will be fine. Just dont over load the spreader.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i know it's not asnwering the poster's Q but:

i have a 3/4 ton dodge with 24k plates a 5500gmc with 45k plates 1/2 ton chev with 12k plates etc. that will cover the vehicle and trailer weight CJASON, 

and then i have big trucks with 72+K plates HMMMM!!!!! wonder what that means? well it means if you can get it on the truck or on the trailer your good to go, we have one Western Star tri-axle that will roll out of the Quarry weghing OVER 70k (now that's heavy) but the dot will allow you 40k per axle pair (pair is centers closer than 50" i think) and on singles the allow up to 20k but, both are limited to and ONLY to tire capacity, THEY DO NOT CARE WHAT CJASONS STICKER SAYS. Heck it's not even a law that you have to have a GVW sticker!!!!!!!! so why would they base there laws on something that in most casses is non-existant

Don't worry about CJASON he just likes to argue witch is o.k. but when you are 22Yrs you don't know when your wipped. he finaly quite arguing with me in the H2 thread but i had to draw him several pictures, didn't I

sorry for the long post 

back to the orig. Q' you'll be fine


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Superior L & L;447519 said:


> In Michigan its 25 cents per lb over the gvw. Now when you get a $2500 ticket just tell the officer that you have "bigger" plate GVW and better suspension. Im sure he will just rip up that ticket
> 
> payup


LOL....
officer: "sir your bumper is touching the ground and your tires are blown, i think you are alittle overweight."

powerjoke: "i cant be overweight, my plate says 22,000lbs!" 

just kidding

seriously though, if youre over your axle limit you are over your limit period. you will get a ticket accordingly


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;448420 said:


> i know it's not asnwering the poster's Q but:
> 
> i have a 3/4 ton dodge with 24k plates a 5500gmc with 45k plates 1/2 ton chev with 12k plates etc. that will cover the vehicle and trailer weight CJASON,
> 
> ...


After a while, after i think i've made a good point, i'll just stop bickering. I don't bicker with you to try to convince you you're wrong Powerjoke, i just want to get the right information out there with the not-so-right.

Who ever reads this can decide who makes more sense: Powerjokes, 'I'm old and i just know the answer'. Or my argument which actually has some reasoning. 

but yea, i was watching H1 videos on youtube for quite some time! Nothing about the H2 impresses me.

Edit:
"There is a difference between "load" (actual weight applied) and "load rating" (maximum engineered design load limit). Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) is determined by the manufacturer in the design of the unit. GVWR cannot be changed; that is to say, the addition of heavier components does not change the legal GVWR of your vehicle. Any load exceeding these manufacturer's rating values is both unsafe and illegal; and perhaps immoral, for in doing so you consciously put other people at risk of life and limb."


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;448420 said:


> but when you are 22Yrs you don't know when your wipped. he finaly quite arguing with me in the H2 thread but i had to draw him several pictures, didn't I


And why do you seem to think i'm 22? is that what my profile says? wtf?

lol. it WAS what my profile said. Does that thing update itself? I was probably 22 when i joined...... Now I'm 24, for your records Powerjoke.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That is what your profils says.
Your 22.,
wtf? why are you 23 now?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

lol.... 24 [email protected]!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dfdsuperduty;447513 said:


> CJASON I have a 1/2 ton with 10,000lbs plates on them this way if I do get pulled over and get yanked across the scales they can't give me a ticket for illegal registration. I don't agree with you as far as being able to only register your veh for the gvw that may be true in your part of the country however that is not true all over.


exactily....

They could care less about your sticker..
They want$$ for weight.

cjasonbr,
look up the DOT weight limites for axel weight limits.
Most of them are way over what your truck can handel.

There not conserned about your 1/2 ton.
Ever wonder why you do not need to stop at the weight station?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

SnoFarmer;448802 said:


> There not conserned about your 1/2 ton.
> Ever wonder why you do not need to stop at the weight station?


I think it's pretty obvious why the weigh stations don't stop all passenger trucks .


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

There not conserned about your 1/2 ton.
Ever wonder why you do not need to stop at the weight station?[/QUOTE]

unless your wearing dot #'s then you better stop at the station.

thanks for the info. for now i think ill put the salter in my one ton dump truck.


----------

